

Tesla to reveal details of battery 'Gigafactory' - fredrikcarno
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/02/22/tesla-gigafactory/5706889/

======
higherpurpose
This is good. It's also what will allow Tesla to experiment with new
innovations in batteries, whether it's technologies like Air-Zinc batteries or
simply innovating around how they pack the battery cells for more efficiency.
Then they can sell the better batteries to the industry to move the electric
cars even faster into the mainstream.

Usually when a new type of industry/product appears, in the early years you
_need_ integration in order to squeeze all the performance gains you can get
out of that new product. Only later, when things get "good enough" for most
people, integration is not so important anymore, and people start valuing the
modularization of the industry, customization, and so on. All of this has
actually happened before with the car industry. But now the cycle is being
restarted because electric cars are reforming the car industry and changing
the game and how a car works.

